# Arctic's SALT BUCKET?



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Seen this in snow buisness mag?

http://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/doubledown.php

Not much info on capacities or specs but defiantly better then the cube and looks at par with Horsts?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Where the hydro motors are located scares me, looks like it needs some guarding around them to protect them from getting damaged


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Thought the same! Would be a easy fab job, but u'd think they would have incorporated that????


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I am certain that will be incorperated into future designs.

Either way....I like it. Scoop and go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It is definitely better than the QuickCube...it has jagoof lights. 

Problem for me is, no one has on site salt storage aroond here. So it's worthless for me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

When they make a skidder one...I may try it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

_Available in four sizes to guarantee a perfect fit for your skid steer, track vehicle or wheel loader!
_
Have at it...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay then thanks....did not see that, thought loader size only and I have no loaders.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

100 percent more practical than the cube. And we can store salt on most of our sites here


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Does anyone know how much it is?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone bust the spinner scooping up yet?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I got to try the skidsteer one at the GIE. It really nice well thought out unit. I just don’t understand why it’s not hot dipped galvanized. The steel is going to thrust really quick. All the lines are stainless steel too. As for the price skidsteer model is 12k way to pricey for me. The loader I think was 18k


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

fireside said:


> I got to try the skidsteer one at the GIE. It really nice well thought out unit. I just don't understand why it's not hot dipped galvanized. The steel is going to thrust really quick. All the lines are stainless steel too. As for the price skidsteer model is 12k way to pricey for me. The loader I think was 18k


If 12k is pricey for u, don't ask how much a galivanized or stainless bucket would cost.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucas said stainless wax not a option due to durable. Hot dipping is pennies on the dollar.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I never understood the economics of these bucket spreaders???


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The way it was explained to me. It allows them to get faster response to salting events. Plus it allows them to give more hours to the operators who for the most part live closer to the sites.


----------

